# ms office 2003 chinese version, can i change it to english?



## fayho (Jul 16, 2004)

I bought ms office 2003 from ebay but it the chinese version, does anybody know if I can change it to english by changing the settings or downoading something. 




Thanks in advance to all who reply.


----------



## Sypher04 (Jul 16, 2004)

have you already installed it?


----------



## Sypher04 (Jul 16, 2004)

Most of the microsoft office suites give you the option to change the language during the setup process...


----------



## Praetor (Jul 16, 2004)

I doubt you'll be able to change it. I've got me MS Project in chinese ... and it's staying in chinese short of some serious translation and recoding


----------



## darkd3vil (Jul 16, 2004)

that really sucks leave the guy on ebay some negitive feedback


----------



## Praetor (Jul 16, 2004)

Well ... if the guy said it was an English version that's one thing (and the negative feedback was deserved). But if he didnt then that's not his fault really (sigh the problems of ebay)


----------



## Lorand (Jul 16, 2004)

You could try this: http://www.lborosu.org.uk/staff/manuals/OfXPResKit/three/intd03.htm
But I don't know if it works (I have ms office 97)...


----------



## Fure6 (Jul 16, 2004)

why the heck did you buy softwere in chinese?!? I would think that if you bought it from someone who said it was in english, you would be flaming the person...


----------



## Praetor (Jul 17, 2004)

> I would think that if you bought it from someone who said it was in english,


But what if they didnt specify the language .... there's a lot of wisdom to the phrase "buyer beware"


----------



## Blind_Arrow (Jul 17, 2004)

I dont think so, you can change the base into some, though other language translations included are extra, but whole software as in Chinese, looks impossible, sorry Buddy,

if you havent given feedback, u can exchange, provided that he/she has mentioned that it is in english version. else, spend some extra time/money, and learn chinese


----------



## darkd3vil (Jul 17, 2004)

learning chinese sounds like fun right now


----------



## ian (Jul 17, 2004)

off topic here, but has anyone seen the music video clip for the song "learn chinese" by jin, i thought that was kinda cool. mind you in australia we are months behind the USA in terms of music releases...


----------

